# Edison base fuse holders and Plug CBs



## gfretwell (Jul 30, 2013)

A discussion is going on in another BB.

The question is, could you install a new Edison base fuse holder without the S adapter if you said it was always going to have a screw in circuit breaker installed

ref

240.52 Edison-Base Fuseholders.

Fuseholders of the Edison-base type shall be installed only where they are made to accept Type S fuses by the use of adapters.

I say no but there are people with the other opinion.

I think the operative word is "installed". You can put a CB in an existing unprotected Edison fuse holder but if you are installing the fuse holder, it needs an S adapter.


----------



## jwelectric (Jul 30, 2013)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> A discussion is going on in another BB.The question is, could you install a new Edison base fuse holder without the S adapter if you said it was always going to have a screw in circuit breaker installed
> 
> ref
> 
> ...


I agree with the underlined part or be of the S type being installed


----------

